# Hinged covers safe for K2??



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I have enjoyed my K1 for the last year and with the price drop on the K2 I can't resist ordering! I placed that order this morning and am now thinking of what case I want to purchase for it. I like the Medge covers with room for the light (love it!) but didn't know if the hinges are safe for the K2. It seems a while back that there was talk of the hinges causing the K2 to crack or something. At the time I didn't keep following the posts because I didn't have a K2 and now I can't find them. What was the concensus....are the hinge covers safe for the K2?


----------



## bernilynn (Nov 22, 2008)

I don't know about the MEdge, but the Cole Haan woven case with hinges is just fine.  It's designed so the fold is at least half an inch away from the hinges, so there is no pressure on the Kindle itself.

Berni


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

Hinged covers are safe if they are not misused.  They need to be opened from the front, as you would open a book.  Opening from the back has caused some Kindles to crack -- but not many, if the survey done here can be considered an indicator.

I used the Amazon hinged cover for a long time and had no problems.  I hadn't realized I was opening it from the front until people started talking about the cracking.  I suppose I did that as the result of my ingrained habit of opening books from the front.  Doing it any other way seems illogical to me -- not to mention awkward.

And by the way, the hinges are all the same regardless of who makes the cover.


----------



## KathyluvsKindle (Apr 13, 2009)

I have been using the Amazon black leather case since April. No problems. I make sure I am opening it from the front. I have a skin, but I but a small piece of velcro on the back of the Kindle and on the back inside cover. This keeps the Kindle from moving on the hinge in the event I forget and open the Kindle from the back. Works great!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok, I hate to sound stupid here, but what do you mean by "opening the Kindle by the front" ? I always pull out the tab on the cover and then flip open the cover. I assume that is like a book (at least I always open the cover of a book first). I don't understand how you would open it by the back. Please help...I don't want to mess up my K2.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Imagine that you're holding a book. Open the front (top) cover and fold it 360 dgrees onto the back cover, then start reading. At least that's how I do it.

I have the standard Amazon cover, and when I read about a possible problem, I took a couple of those gummy glue ball thingies (not sure what you call them, but my wife gets them at craft stores) and stuck them between the back cover and the back of the Kindle. It was a simple way to keep the back cover from opening.


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

JimC1946 said:


> I have the standard Amazon cover, and when I read about a possible problem, I took a couple of those gummy glue ball thingies (not sure what you call them, but my wife gets them at craft stores) and stuck them between the back cover and the back of the Kindle. It was a simple way to keep the back cover from opening.


That's a wonderful idea! I have the Amazon cover as well. I even have some of those glue dots, and I'll be putting a couple inside the back cover of mine, too! Thanks!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

travelgirl said:


> I even have some of those glue dots...


Yes, they're called glue dots. Thanks, I couldn't think of the name, and my wife wasn't here to ask.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok, thanks everyone. It sounds like you only have problems if the back cover pulls on the hinges while you have it open to read. I don't fold my cover back to read so I don't think I will have any problems...if I am understanding it correctly.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I have an M-edge go with hinges and had no problem when I was using it. I since switched to a Javoedge which is the most secure cover I have used.

http://www.javoedge.com/reflexeshop/productCatalog/home.do


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

not me.. you cant get me to use a hinge on my K2 or my DX.. I tried to pry my K2 out of a cover once and was not pleased with having to do that.. I have read a few people mention the case cracking.. I am guessing if you dont take it out alot its not that big a deal.. but I will go with corners and rather not risk it


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

Before I purchased my beautiful ROH cover from Oberon, I had a very soft, serviceable M-Edge hinged cover for my Kindle 2.  I used the M-Edge cover for about two months, and had absolutely no problems with it at all.  I liked the cover except I just didn't think it as beautiful as the Oberon covers.

So I bought an Oberon cover and then worried whether I would have difficulty removing the K2 from the M-Edge hinged cover.

No problems.  Very easy.  I retained the M-Edge cover in case I ever want it for the future.

For style, I like Oberon.  But truthfully, I experienced no problems at all with the hinged M-Edge cover -- either putting the K2 into it or taking it out.  And I'm a heavy user of the K2 -- and never had a problem with the hinged cover.


----------



## lisa.m (May 6, 2009)

I have the M-edge go cover and have had no problems whatsoever. I take the kindle out occasionally to put it in my trendy digital bag. Other than that it stays put. I think the big difference between the m-edge covers and the amazon one is that there are elastic straps to secure the kindle to the cover. The kindle does not swing around on the hinge that way. I'm considering picking up a few more colors of the go cover, I just can't justify the expense. Maybe for Christmas....


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

The m-edge Prodigy is made differently than the Amazon cover. It has the hinges, but it also has two straps that hold the opposite corners in place so your Kindle doesn't flap around and put stress on the hinges. So if that's what you bought, you made a good choice (especially if you bought the light, too!). I don't have the Go cover, so I can't comment on that, but I haven't heard about any problems with them, either. Just with Amazon's cover.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok, good to know it sounds like only the Amazon cover has been a problem. I ordered the M-edge prodigy cover so I think it will be fine. Looking forward to getting the new K2 and the cover, of course along with a new skin! Thanks for your help everyone! I feel better about the hinge cover now.


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

BookishMom said:


> The m-edge Prodigy is made differently than the Amazon cover. It has the hinges, but it also has two straps that hold the opposite corners in place so your Kindle doesn't flap around and put stress on the hinges. So if that's what you bought, you made a good choice (especially if you bought the light, too!). I don't have the Go cover, so I can't comment on that, but I haven't heard about any problems with them, either. Just with Amazon's cover.


The Go has the corner straps as well. The K2 is solidly attached to the back cover with the hinge and the straps -- it doesn't separate from the back cover at all unless you purposely remove it (which is easy enough to do if you need to). If you accidentally open from the back, the K2 and back cover will move as a unit (unlike with the Amazon cover unless you add your own straps/Velcro/glue etc.) and no stress is put on the hinges. I really don't see how it could cause a problem.

I've been quite happy with my Go cover as far as the security/protection it provides the K2. At first I felt like it was too plain, and also it didn't fold back as easily as I wanted. However, with some use, it now folds back beautifully -- no problem there at all. And now that I've gotten a skin that matches it better than my first skin did, the plainness actually isn't bothering me anymore. I think I've become happier with it over time. 

Well, actually, I do have one small complaint about it. The gray suede type interior does seem to attract dust, crumbs, etc., which I then have to wipe off my screen when I open the cover again. I'm not sure if this is coming through the open edge of the cover or just from when I'm reading it open and folded back, especially if I lay it down on a surface this way. I think it's more likely that this occurs when the cover is open and not from the open edge, since the cover really stays closed on its own. It's a pretty minor complaint, though -- I always have a glasses cleaning cloth with me to dust off the screen.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

All the instances I read of the hinge cracking the Kindle had to do with letting the Kindle be supported only by the hinges which could happen if the back cover is lifted away from the Kindle or if the Kindle swings away from the back cover.

I bought DH a KDX and the Amazon cover for his birthday. I was concerned about the possibility of the hinge cracking the Kindle but it has not been a problem so far with that cover, partly because there are magnets in the cover. The one on the back cover tends to keep the back cover connected with the back of the Kindle and the one on the front cover tends to keep the cover closed. However, it is not difficult to separate either cover flap from the Kindle. Also, gravity could swing the Kindle away from the back cover if held up only by the cover. Since DH does not read his DX on his back with it held over his head, this is not a problem. 

I have a homemade cover for my Kindle with a cloth hinge. The cloth Kindle holder supports the entire Kindle and slips into an outer cover. If I hold my Kindle cover over my head while reading without holding the Kindle as well, my K2 would swing and hit me in the head. Safe for the K2 but not for me!   If I ever make another similar cover, I will add an extra loop to hold the hinged Kindle support to the outer cover.


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

With the Amazon cover, the only thing that I can see being a potential problem is if I close the cover, and lay the Kindle down, face down.  Then when I go to pick it back up, if I'm not paying attention, and don't notice whether the Amazon Kindle emblem thing is in the corner of the cover, indicating the front cover, I might try to open the book as I pick it up from the back.  That is what causes stress on the Kindle from the hinges.  

I've applied a couple of glue dots to the back corners of my Kindle, and this is no longer a problem!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

travelgirl said:


> I've applied a couple of glue dots to the back corners of my Kindle, and this is no longer a problem!


Ha ha, I should have patented the glue dot idea!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Never had a problem with my Amazon hinge cover for my K2.  People cracking Kindles with them have just been reckless in opening it.  It can be hard to tell what side is the front and if you just swing your cover open you're liable to put a lot of strain on the hinges.  Ever since I got my Oberon Journal to slide it into this never happened because it made me take care and pay attention when opening my Kindle.  As for my DX, I wanted to do the same thing but the cost was just too high for both the Oberon and the Amazon.  I am also not sure about using the same exact hinge placement for a larger and heavier device and wonder if this wasn't done more to cut corners and save money than it was done with any engineering in mind.  So I've avoided hinges on my DX but have had absolutely no issues with them on my K2.  Just be mindful when you're opening the cover and you'll be fine.


----------



## Hopeful76 (Jun 24, 2009)

I have a Cole Haan hinged cover and it has not cracked my Kindle.  Before that I had the basic Amazon cover and it didn't crack my Kindle either.  I've had the Kindle plus a hinged cover for about 4 1/2 months.


----------

